# Generic Viagra



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yo. is it possible for me to put a thread in the classified section about generic version of viagra called 'silagra '

TOTALLY LEGAL

plus it has a health atribute to it... If sum1 is shut down off juice it and cant get 'up' viagra will help :bounce:

Its a god send on the pot forums i used to use :lol:


----------

